

Open-source hardware - davidw
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=11482589&amp;subjectID=348909&amp;fsrc=nwl

======
electric
Awesome article. But I really don't see how Chumby and Buglabs products are
open-source hardware. these products are primarily comprised of chips and
components that are closed-source.

~~~
wmf
As the article says, true open source hardware (like OGP) is pointless, so
they're using the term to mean "documented hardware".

